# Trooper Arraigned On Rape Charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Daniel Grant Accused Of Attacking Woman While On Duty*

POSTED: 11:43 am EDT April 7, 2006
UPDATED: 12:32 pm EDT April 7, 2006

*CAMBRIDGE, Mass. -- *A state police trooper pleaded not guilty Friday to charges he sexually assaulted a woman while on duty.

NewsCenter 5's Pam Cross reported that Daniel Grant, 42, was indicted by a grand jury last week.

In court Friday, the prosecution told a sordid story. In January, Grant allegedly stopped a car with a man and a woman inside. Prosecutors said Grant ran the license plate and found warrants for the male passenger. The trooper then allegedly gave the man a small amount of money and sent him away. Grant then allegedly showed the woman a bag with white powder and said, "This could be yours." Prosecutors said Grant told the woman she was with a bad man and asked, "How are you going to repay me?"

Grant then told the woman to follow him to a deserted state-owned building behind a Cambridge hotel on Memorial Drive, prosecutors said. The woman said she was raped at that location three times.

After the alleged attack, the woman went home and was brought to the hospital by her husband and father.

Grant, a married father of two with 18 years on the force, has been placed on unpaid leave.

Grant was held on $2,500 cash bail.

Related To Story



*Video: *Trooper Indicted For Rape

_Copyright 2006 by . All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

